
Zuckerberg Defends Hands-Off Approach to Trump’s Posts - deminature
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/02/technology/zuckerberg-defends-facebook-trump-posts.html
======
aspenmayer
Mr. Zuckerberg held firm even as the pressure on him to take action on Mr.
Trump’s messages intensified. Civil rights groups said late Monday after
meeting with him and Sheryl Sandberg, Facebook’s chief operating officer, that
it was “totally confounding” that the company was not taking a tougher stand
on Mr. Trump’s belligerent posts, which have contributed to the rhetoric
around the protests over police violence in recent days. And several Facebook
employees have publicly resigned, with one saying the company would end up “on
the wrong side of history.”

If the "sides of history" are a spectrum, with Facebook on the "wrong" side,
what social networks are on the "right" side? I'm sure the Fediverse and
Mastodon are on the right side, and Matrix/Riot are as well. Signal should be
on the right side, but probably closer to the middle of the spectrum, but not
as close to the middle as, say Twitter or Reddit.

How would fellow readers of HN plot current social media on the sidedness of
history spectrum?

~~~
aspenmayer
I meant to indicate that the first paragraph was a quote from the article, but
I forgot the quote marks. My comment starts with ‘If the “sides of
history”...’

